
Free 18GB Dropbox account now possible through referrals - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/free-18gb-dropbox-account-now-possible-through-referrals-2012044/
======
mcarrano
I have 24GB of free Dropbox space:

<https://www.dropbox.com/gs> <https://www.dropbox.com/free>
<https://www.dropbox.com/edu> <https://www.dropbox.com/referrals>

I also have the newest version where they implemented the camera import
feature which gave you extra space.

------
TomGullen
One thing I'm a bit uncomfortable with on the Dropbox referal system is that
once you refer someone you get their email address
(<https://www.dropbox.com/account/referrals>). I'm not sure if that's really
right as all our referrals come from clicks on a link on one of our tutorials
and they will not be aware I now have their email address. It's a pretty good
phishing opportunity (eg, thanks for installing DropBox yesterday at 1.30pm,
please login here for extra free space!).

I emailed DropBox about this a month or so ago but didn't get a reply.

DropBox should be especially sensitive to opportunities for phishers in my
opinion!

~~~
mike-cardwell
I found that very weird too. I've used Dropbox referral links a couple of
times in blog posts. When somebody clicks them and proceeds to sign up,
Dropbox tells me their email address.

That's _clearly_ not ok. They shouldn't need to be told this. It should be
obvious.

------
ambirex
Even better, it looks like it was retroactive (I just got a notice the my free
space has increased)

------
JonoW
Or just create set up some Google Ads to do the hard-work for you, for a
couple bucks (or free if you can get some AdWord vouchers):
[http://lifehacker.com/5854955/how-to-max-out-your-dropbox-
re...](http://lifehacker.com/5854955/how-to-max-out-your-dropbox-referrals-
with-google-adwords-for-free)

If I were DropBox, I wouldn't mind this one bit, they're basically getting the
public to pay for their ads. Genius on both fronts :)

~~~
gilrain
Mechanical Turk works just fine for this with no risk of bans. Maxed out my
referrals in a day for about $10, and I was probably too generous.

~~~
korussian
Unfortunately, this only works for people with a US address.

------
gst
Wonder if the plan to also double the space you get on
<https://www.dropbox.com/edu>

~~~
hbhanu
I was also wondering that... it'd be nice if they did, and made it
retroactive. I didn't know about the Google Ads link that JonoW posted, I'll
have to look into that!

------
aoprisan
This is right before Google releases the Google Drive and there'll be a mass
exodus to Google Drive.. Coincidence? I think not.

~~~
joshbaptiste
The simple reason I love Dropbox has less to do with space, but ease of use on
ALL my devices. Currently syncs my files on my Ipod touch,Nexus S,Linux boxes,
and Android transformer prime tablet. I even use it as a trigger to kick off a
reverse ssh tunnel from my VPS nodes, (since I allow Openssh to only listen on
localhost). The way it seamlessly co-exists with my exiting setup and not get
in the way is grand.

------
Tichy
Or you could get a real job and earn some money, so that you could just pay
for storage with money rather than with tedious recommendation work.

~~~
stephengillie
Exactly.

How much of your time is $10 worth? You can get 50gb a month for that.

~~~
thisishugo
If I spend half an hour maxing my free space and use Dropbox for a year that's
$120 I didn't spend, which values my time at $240/hr.

It's all relative.

